# G8 rims



## dent (Feb 10, 2009)

Has any one put G8 rims on their GTO????


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

dent said:


> Has any one put G8 rims on their GTO????


Nope. Even though the wheels are the same size, and the lug pattern is the same, there are differences. GTO wheel studs are shorter and use smaller lugs. G8 hub rings are also a different size. With the right hub ring, you can put an 18" GTO wheel on a G8, but not the 17s. 17s will rub on the brake caliper on the G8. 

mac


----------



## dent (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks for the input..


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can put G8 wheels on a GTO easier then you think. You just machine the G8 rim so it fits the hub ring. I think it can be done wtih a dremel. There is alot of posts on the G8 forum about it.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ninjured said:


>


Almost like the OEM 18's.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Arent the G9 18s like our stock 17s and their 19s like our 18s? Either way, looks much better


----------

